# Okidata vs. Sun Angel



## gatewaypress (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello

I've been looking into a laser transfer system with white toner. I've found Oki Data and Sun Angel (yes I understand Sun Angel is a modified Oki Data printer). I'm wondering, any advice which way I should go? I know Oki has the systems that print CMY and White, while Sun Angel I would need two printers... one that prints white and the other that prints CMYK.

Having one printer seems like the logical choice (I can imagine the registration issues with a two printer system where you print white on one, then reload the paper in the other and print CMYK)... but the price difference between the two systems is massive (Oki at $7000 if you want to print tabloid size, Sun Angel around $3000 I believe for the two printers).

Anybody out there have these printers? Any advice?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

gatewaypress said:


> Hello
> 
> I've been looking into a laser transfer system with white toner. I've found Oki Data and Sun Angel (yes I understand Sun Angel is a modified Oki Data printer). I'm wondering, any advice which way I should go? I know Oki has the systems that print CMY and White, while Sun Angel I would need two printers... one that prints white and the other that prints CMYK.
> 
> ...


I don't recall seeing tabloid 2 printer system at RhinoTech. If you are going to go with two printer system there is white or transparent toner for Okidata CMYK that is available. Instead of limited size buy a tabloid printer and white or translucent drum/toner set. C330dn or c331dn is low capacity printer.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Sun Angel two printer system does not print tabloid size. Also I would invest in a Roland BN 20 before I invest in a CMYW tabloid laser printer.


----------



## gatewaypress (Aug 15, 2008)

We already have DTG and Roland machines in house (we actually have two Roland's!) so were considering the toner system mainly for short run hard goods and dark apparel. I realized after I posted that the sun angel is not capable of tabloid size, so were going to pull the trigger on the okidata instead to get the larger print size. Thanks for your comments, though!


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Be warned all laser transfers crack when you pull them after print. You also can't get a 100% black print without the black cartridge.


----------



## gatewaypress (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks, yes we're aware. We do screen printing, DTG and print/cut all in house, so we would use the laser transfer only in specific applications that it is appropriate for!

Thanks!!!


----------



## dmaxschu (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, I just do hobby printing. DGD Tee shirts bags etc i'm considering the SunAngel line of printer. Has anyone tried the Oki c331 with the SunAngel 33 white printer.? If it is a rebranded Oki c331dn shouldn't it have the same registration on both for the two step process ? Would save a lot of money...Oki 331n(already own) $249 as opposed the Sun Angel CMYK is $600. If they would work together would be great price. Newbie, so any info would be appreciated.
Thanks
dmaxschu


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

I have the Oki 711 white, I doubt if I could do this PU leather flip case with the Sun Angel by using 2 printers.


Flip-Case.png


----------



## dmaxschu (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice graphics but I can't afford the Oki 711wt. Would love one!! I'm not in a business situation. I mostly do things for the grandkid's sports teams etc. Maybe I need to reword my question. I own an Oki c331 now. I was wondering if I could use it with the Sun Angel 33 White as far lining up printing of the graphics on the 2 passes through the printers. Or if I had to purchase both printers from Rhino Tech to get them to print exactly the same place on both printers and not be out of register.


----------



## Tylerc (May 8, 2016)

dmaxschu said:


> Nice graphics but I can't afford the Oki 711wt. Would love one!! I'm not in a business situation. I mostly do things for the grandkid's sports teams etc. Maybe I need to reword my question. I own an Oki c331 now. I was wondering if I could use it with the Sun Angel 33 White as far lining up printing of the graphics on the 2 passes through the printers. Or if I had to purchase both printers from Rhino Tech to get them to print exactly the same place on both printers and not be out of register.


Did you ever get an answer to this question?


----------

